# Withdrawal symptoms..scary!



## 18476 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi everyone, i've been taking 10mg of paxil daily for about six months. i took my last one two days ago, and am feeling very dizzy and lightheaded. has anyone else experienced this? how long do the side effects from withdrawal usually last?thanks, ashalee x


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

ash, you are supposed to taper these types of meds, not doing so will cause severe withdrawals for months. Speak to your md. Also when I had withdrawals from effexor(which are just as bad) I took benadryl-really works for dizziness and nausea. Good luck.


----------

